# What is my baby??



## DemonicJessica (May 5, 2015)

Hercules is my 3rd baby, another rescued feeder, I had him since he was 11 days old. When he was about 3.5 weeks old he started losing his hair. He is 100% healthy. The first photo is him at 3.5 til now (@ 4 weeks old).


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

He could be a double rex but personally I would treat him for mites.


----------



## DemonicJessica (May 5, 2015)

There is no signs of mites and my other boys aren't losing any hair


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Mites are not visible to the naked eye and one rat of a mischief can show signs of an infestation while others don't. I would have a vet take a look.


----------



## DemonicJessica (May 5, 2015)

No vet where I live that will see rats. I went to go get one of my boy neutered but they referred to to different vets over and over.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

No vet visit required  

http://www.amazon.com/Beaphar-Anti-...d=1436297356&sr=8-2&keywords=beaphar+rat+lice


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

My money is on double rex.  His skin looks too healthy for mites or lice. Of course, my rule of thumb nowadays is to ALWAYS treat new rats I get for parasites.


----------



## DemonicJessica (May 5, 2015)

I am pretty sure he doesnt have lice or mites, do to the fact that I have had him since before his eyes opened


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

They can get them that early. A rat isn't safe from lice/mites just because they haven't opened their eyes yet. Plus, a small infestation can go unnoticed for a long time. Not to mention, mites/lice can travel on bedding and food you've bought and even on you so if he does have mites/lice, he could have gotten them recently.

I'm not saying he _does _have them as I'm 99% certain the hair loss is due to him being a double rex, but it's dangerous to assume a rat _doesn't_ have a parasite of some sort, even if you don't see any symptoms.

Now that I've found a cheaper way of treating my rats for parasites (both external and internal), I've taken to erring on the side of caution and treating them anytime I even think there is a possibility of parasites.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

Freddy came with lice and hair loss much like your rats.. The only way to rule out lice is a skin scrape at the vets but its cheaper just to treat for it and not go to the vets. I thought he was a double rex because of how clean his skin looked but a skin scrape test was done by the vet because I didn't know you could buy a treatment at a shop. His hair grew back rapidly after treatment and since then I have seen it as just something you should do to be sure however much you doubt it could be lice.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

I meant mites not lice sorry, my head is miles away today..


----------

